# what players play .bik files?



## DarqueMist

does anyone know what media players will play clips with the .bik extension ?


----------



## Kitch

Maybe this?...............http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=BIK


----------



## linskyjack

Try renaming the bik files to mpeg files.


----------



## [email protected]

ur obviously trying to mess with a game video, usually game editors do there intro movies in BIK format, because the files can be kept extremely small, while leaving a max 800x600 resolution ( poorly i might add) anyway here is a link, its called the "BINK Player"

http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm, also, if ur using this to watch a game movie or w/e download a program called "FRAPS" this will let u record the movie on your own file  hf


----------



## DarqueMist

Not really trying to mess with the game video just want to see it. I have the directors DVD of FEAR but a known bug 
http://support2.vugames.com/fear/answer.aspx?ID=7341 
gives me an empty white box when I use the autorun to start (and install) the game. I have no access to those menues so no access to the game extras 
I can't find much info on rad video tools, is it legitimate or is it one of those freeware programs thats full of crapware? I'm not willing to load a bunch of malware onto my computer just to see these extras, its not worth it in my books.

Mind you, it is still one awesome game to play.


----------



## [email protected]

well, first off, the ".bik" file is just the games intro movie, nothing more. if you read that link it states that this is just a known glitch, and they tell you to just right click on the disk and hit "explore" then do the setup.exe. 

Now the problem your having is with the game is that you can't access extra's etc... because you cannot see the games install screen. well on every game there is a file system on the cd that allows you to browse the disk's contents. just open a folder most likely names "extras or software or w/e", just look on the cd for all the extra files

NOTE: on some games, they include a folder called "demo's" which contains "you guess it" game demo's, which is cool

as far as thinking the bik player is concerned you really don't need it anymore, because you see this everytime you launch your game. but no it dosen't contain anything bad, it was designed by and for software develpers or more specifically game designers


----------



## DarqueMist

Thanks for the help, I already knew how to install the game without using the autorun feature, I've been playing it for a while now. I know how to browse a DVD as well and have been into the "extras" folder, this is where the movie clips I want to see are. They aren't part of the games intro or any of the cut scenes, one of them introduces you to Alma (the creepy little girl that keeps wandering through the game) the other looks like its a developers comentary on the games storyline. Trying to view these is where my question came from as they are .bik files (I assume that in the game coding their must be a viewer of some kind that allows you to watch them ..... I did find a bink.exe)


----------



## [email protected]

yea, just downloads that bink player, it will play bik files

oh, btw, wasnt trying to insult ur inteligence , some ppl do not know basic thingas like this


----------



## DarqueMist

no insult was taken, you took the time to help and it was appreciated :up:


----------

